# bluetooth on a metered connection



## joangolfing

I have a pair of bluetooth wireless speakers Jam Plus.
I pair and get the message: "Setup Incomplete because of a metered connection." I did go to the section that allows me to turn this on or off. But neither option seems to work. I can pair one mono speaker but not both.
What do I need to know?


----------



## spunk.funk

This might help you: http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/...-metered/d0e2c016-040a-4edc-89a8-3fe441e3228c


----------



## joangolfing

When I hook up just one of my Jam speakers set to Mono I don't get that message about a metered connection.
I'm happy to leave it that way since it is working. I won't hear much difference with the stereo effect of 2 speakers.


----------

